# [DB] MAJ PostgreSQL

## Fenril

Bonjour,

Il y a eu migration à propos de PostgreSQL lorsque j'ai voulu mettre à jour mon système. Voici ce que dit emerge lorsque je tente d'installer :

```
#emerge -av dev-db/postgresql-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/egenix-mx-base-3.1.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-postgresql-0.3  3 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/postgresql-base-8.4.2-r1  USE="nls pam readline ssl zlib -doc -kerberos -ldap -pg_legacytimestamp -threads" LINGUAS="fr -af -cs -de -es -fa -hr -hu -it -ko -nb -pl -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -tr -zh_CN -zh_TW" 13,282 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/postgresql-server-8.4.2-r1  USE="nls perl python xml -doc -pg_legacytimestamp (-selinux) -tcl -uuid" LINGUAS="fr -af -cs -de -es -fa -hr -hu -it -ko -nb -pl -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -tr -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] dev-db/libpq ("dev-db/libpq" is blocking dev-db/postgresql-base-8.4.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] dev-db/libpq ("dev-db/libpq" is blocking app-admin/eselect-postgresql-0.3)

[blocks B     ] dev-db/postgresql-base ("dev-db/postgresql-base" is blocking dev-db/libpq-8.1.11)

Total: 4 packages (4 new), Size of downloads: 13,285 kB

Conflict: 3 blocks (3 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-db/postgresql-base-8.4.2-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~dev-db/postgresql-base-8.4.2:8.4[-pg_legacytimestamp] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-db/postgresql-server-8.4.2-r1', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'dev-db/libpq-8.1.11', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=dev-db/libpq-7.1 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-lang/php-5.2.12', 'nomerge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

J'ai pensé qu'en désinstallant l'ancienne version j'arriverai à débloquer Portage. Erreur, je me retrouve sans PostgreSQL  :Confused:  même en démasquant le paquet bloquant concerné (libpq), je ne peux l'installer.Last edited by Fenril on Tue Jan 12, 2010 2:17 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## boozo

'alute

ceci pourra sans doute t'aider  :Wink: 

Au cas où en synthèse : désinstaller postgresql et libpq puis installer postgresql-server et postgresql-base puis utiliser/contrôler avec eselect que postgre est bien sélectionné et enfin lancer un revdep-rebuild (pour php notamment)

----------

## Fenril

Ah oui, effectivement, je n'avais pas supprimé libpq, je croyais l'inverse, qu'il cherchais à installer libpq mais qu'il était masqué. Merci.

En revanche, je n'ai pas compris pourquoi libpq ne s'est pas désinstallé non plus, même après un depclean.

En tout cas, la migration a l'air rude, pourvu que je ne me plante pas.

----------

